# OCD programs on TV missing something...



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

.


----------



## Nugget (Jan 12, 2010)

I've noticed that too. I guess it comes down to what the mainstream audience will find more interesting. Some "crazy guy" that can't stop doing things that look stupid, silly, etc. like tapping things will probably gain the network much more views rather someone who obsessively wonders about existence. So basically non-tangible OCDs (mental, pure-O, etc.) aren't as interesting to watch on TV (unless there's a really good, in-depth, educational narration... which is rare these days)

It's all about the $$$


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

Delicate said:


> Just something I was thinking about.


You must stop obsessing about these things, Delicate 

Are you referring to that documentary about an OCD camp, part of the BBC3 mental health season? I think the season has been very good, although I've missed quite a few of them. "Failed by the NHS" was a very relevant one because it so often happens, and I caught most of that, as well as "Don't call me crazy," about a mental health ward for teenagers.

I don't think I saw any of the OCD one, as I thought it looked like one of those typical "stick 'em in a camp in America and sort them out" kind of shows that I found distasteful, so do you know if it was any good?

I think you're both right about how OCD is portrayed on tv, just as some sort of quirky curiosity of behaviour.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

.


----------

